# Small Scavenger Fish for a Tropical Aquarium



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I'm looking for something small, and will stay small that will scavenge food from the bottom of my tank. I'm hoping for something that appeals to the eye, and is relatively inexpensive as well. It's a 40G tank, and currently homes only various fancy guppies. I know that strictly scavenging won't be enough but we regularly feed spirulina tabs, and there's food available at the bottom.

Other info:

Aquarium Salts: No
Water Temp: 22-23C

I've heard mixed reviews about Chinese Algae Eaters and Golden Algae Eaters. From some reading the sense neither is a true algae eater, and both become aggressive once they reach adult hood.

Cheers!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

A large number of Amano Shrimp and Ghost shrimp would work given your low temp. They're very good at picking food out from between the substrate.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Corydoras get a group of 6


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I should add in, my waters pH is on the high side between 7.6-7.8

I've read that shrimp tend to get picked at by guppies. 

Is there a particular type of corydora and do they have to be kept in groups of 6 or can a group smaller (say 3) be okay? Are there any plecos that will stay small?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dchow said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I should add in, my waters pH is on the high side between 7.6-7.8
> 
> ...


Why don't you get a heater? If you come up to about 78 you can get a bushynose pleco and six or seven corydoras aeneus.

Never keep corys in less than six ideally 10. They behave differently otherwise.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I didn't read you don't have a heater.

get a heater it will be good for your guppies and yes a Bristle nose pleco stay small 4" You could pick up some dwarf corys but minimum 6 and 12 would be better get some otto cats but they prefer groups as well.

Cheapest way to go is BN pleco but they all need a hiding place and most scavengers make as much of a mess as they help clean.
Nothing beats water changes and maintenance.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

a loach possibly? clown loaches


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shark said:


> a loach possibly? clown loaches


I wouldn't recommend this. Not only is the water on the cold side for Loaches, but more importantly, Clown Loaches should be kept in groups as well. Having said that, they also grow to be quite large, so a 40g tank would not be suitable for them.


----------

